# My Elf....My Heart



## Elf Mommy

Never a place I wanted to post although I knew it would eventually come. Elf lost her life today. The doctor said she was in sepsis when we brought her in. She was well-loved her entire life. She died peacefully.


----------



## TinysMom

Words can not express what I am feeling right now - I came out here to check on Elf's infirmary thread and saw this post. I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out - almost as if I'd lost another one of my bunnies.

My PM box is open if you need someone to yell at or cry on. 

You'll make it through this - even if it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## Flashy

Like I said in your Infirmary post, words just don't express the sadness I feel for you, and also the enormity of the loss.

I'm so sorry Minda.

Binky Free Elf.

x


----------



## SweetSassy

:angelandbunny:Sorry for your loss. April


----------



## Becca

I saw that Elf was in stasis but never did I expect this! 
I couldn't believe it as I saw Elf's name!
Minda I am so sorry... words can't describe it. Elf was one of my favourtie forum bunnies. I am sitting here crying for you.
My PM box is open for you anytime.
Once again I'm very very sorry.

RIP - Binky free gorgeous Elf... never forgotten.

x


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thanks, everyone. It comforts me to know that according to the doctor, every piece of advice people gave me here were the right things to be doing for her. Our forum is really full of loving and knowledgeable people.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no Minda, I'm so sorry. I can't believe it. I'm sat here in floods of tears for you. I saw earlier that she was sick and I was worried but I was just so shocked when I came online just now and saw. 

Elf was just so beautiful and one of those bunnies that you instantly think of when you think of the forum. She will be so missed by everyone here as well.

I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm thinking of you and your family tonight.

:sad:


Binky free beautiful Elf.... :rainbow:


----------



## anneq

Binky-free at the bridge, Elf.
So very sorry about your loss


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

OMG I can not believe this I am so sorry Minda.

I was coming to check on her thread and I saw the very sad news. 

Binky free baby girl you will be missed by so many so many. 

Minda my PM box is open I am sending hugs and prayer your way.


----------



## JadeIcing

:nerves1Peg called to let me know. I don't know what to say. I know it hurts. We are all here if you need us. PM box is open.


----------



## slavetoabunny

OMG noooooo............I am so sorry Minda. I can only imagine how broken your heart is. RIP Beautiful Elf.


----------



## hartleybun

my condolences Minda, i am so sorry to read such sad news.

binky free beautiful Elf, may those that you left behind take comfort in the happy memories they have of your time together.

donna x


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so sorry Minda, Elf was such a Beautiful Bunny.

I am truely at a loss for words at this moment.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Elf.

You will be missed by many.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## irishbunny

I'm so sorry!
I was so shocked when I saw RIP in the title of the infirmary post!
Binky free Elf :cry2
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Agh, how could Elfie die???? I haven't checked the Infirmary in days and her post was the first one! I'm so, so sorry Minda... Not Elf, she can't die :tears2: I maintain that May is the worst month for bunnies, both my bunnies died in May and so did Elf. I'm so sad for you and your family and sweet Elf.


----------



## JadeIcing

As did my Sam. :nerves1


----------



## irishbunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> As did my Sam. :nerves1


I lost Alfie in May too :cry2


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh my gosh Minda, this can't be true! Not Elf! I didn't even realise she was ill....I can't believe this. She was so so special.:bigtears:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Hun...I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...

Elf was such a special sweetie...

:tears2:


----------



## Malexis

Im so sorry that you lost your baby


----------



## JimD

i'm so sorry 

binky free sweet ladybun ...

ray::rainbow:
....see you on the other side.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

No no no no... not Elf... :'(
I'm so so sorry.. I can't believe this i haven't checked the in infirmary section much, I didn't even know. I'm very sorr Minda, for you and your family. 

Binky free, beautiful bunny. 
What a pretty lady you were.

with all my heart 
Prisca


----------



## Elf Mommy

Some of my favorite pictures...click to see large sizes...



 
When the cage was new and the kids could sit in it.




Watching her kids do homework on the porch




He was HER boy



 
My favorite telescoping shot




Mommy's Bunny




Gorgeous Elf 


Chinning my knee



 
The happy Easter bunny




Scaring the puppy



 
Her boy




Starry young Elf






 



Look at Me!




Chinchilla bun



Meeting of the minds


  Jealous puppy


Baseball bunny



My Elf



Watching the filming of Lonely Hearts


----------



## Elf Mommy

Walking by her empty cage is so hard!


----------



## Maureen Las

She was a such a beautidul sweet girl!!!!

I had to leave this afternnon.; I still cannot believe this 

Minda,

I started to worry last night a little when you said she was "just laying there' which isn't a stasis " look" but I never imagined that it would be anything like this
I am so very very sorry !! :cry1:

"Hugs"
Maureen


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We are so sorry for your loss. Been following the thread and was hoping for some good news from the vet. Each loss diminishes us. We lost our Commander almost a year ago and still miss her so much. Elf looked a lot like her, except bigger. Take consolation in the fact that you loved her, gave her a very happy life, and she's no longer in pain. It was hard to say goodbye to our Bun-Bun, but, it was so hard seeing her in pain and suffering. Binky free at the bridge little fur baby. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Numbat

Aww no! I'm so very sorry!

I was so shocked when I saw Elf's name here. She was one of the forum's special stars and she'll be greatly missed.

But she lived a happy life and will never be forgotten.
Binky free gorgeous Elf! ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Minda, I can't believe it. Not Elf. Not our sweet, beautiful girl :bigtears:

You know how much I loved Elf. She was such an ambassador for rabbits, always so good with people, especially kids. 

I am breaking my heart right now, so I can only imagine how you and your family are feeling. I can't write any more, just I am so very, very sorry.

God Bless, Elf. You were loved by us all.

Jan


----------



## trailsend

Minda, I am so so very sorry! My heart is just completely broken for you.


----------



## BSAR

I was so shocked when I saw Elf's name....that I had to see if it was the Elf I thought it was, and it is.

I am so so sorry. I can't believe sweet Elf is gone:bawl:

R.I.P and Binky free Elf. You will always be loved.
:inlove:

Amanda


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I'm so sorry, Minda.
I didn't even know Elf was sick  
I'm so sorry for your loss. 
May Elf rest in Peace, and binky free over the Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:

Emily


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Minda i am at a loss for words, i am so sorry for your loss

Binky free precious elf you will surely be missed


----------



## BethM

Minda, my heart is breaking for you. 

Elf was such a sweet and special girl. She will be missed.

Binky Free, sweet Elf.


----------



## dquesnel

Minda I am so sorry. She was beautiful and sweet, I really liked her too. 

She hid her illness for so long, what a strong little girl. I am so glad she was with you, you did everything right for her.


----------



## DeniseJP

I am still reeling from the news on Elf...we lost our Winslow, our first bunny, in May.

Hugs to you, Minda, having lost special bunnies over the years, I know it hurts a lot. Eventually, some bun may hop into your life to ease the pain... but until then...:hug:

Binky free, Miss Elf...

Denise:sad::bigtears:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Minda I cant believe she's gone 
Binkie free Elf!

All this talk about Bunny's leaving in May I hope I'm not one of them.


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm so sorry Minda. I haven't followed the forum for very long but I have seen pictures of Elf and she was beautiful and anyone could tell she was a happy girl. Binky free, Elf. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so very sorry, I always enjoyed Elf's antics. Binky free Elf.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

I'm so sorry to hear Elf has gone to the Bridge, Minda.
She went so sudden. I know how hard that is, what a shock it must be... we lost White Chocolate just the same way.

It must be very hard on your son, too... I know how hard it was for my daughter.
My thoughts are with you, and your family.

Binky free, beautiful Elf ink iris::hearts:


----------



## paul2641

I'm so sorry for your loss, Elf was such a character from what I have read. We all know that she had a really good life.:cry1:


----------



## irishlops

i clicked in.
i xed out.
i cried. right now i am cryoing.
i know elf was an important rabbit on ro, i have not been on a year and see that.
i am the same as becca. i say stattis. so i though, oh, she will pull through. only 2weeks ago was i looking at pics in your blog.
miranda. i am so sorry. i think the majority of this fourm can relate to losing a friend, a life line, and soul mate.
im sorry. i think they are all looking down on you now, laughing and binkying.
telling you not to cry. you should be happy elf met new friends in the rainbow bridge. maybe even a boyfriends.
saying she was a v. beautiful fun bunny. 

she is my other eyes that can see above the clouds; my other ears that hear above the winds. 
she is the part of me that can reach out into the sea. she has told me a thousand times over that I am her reason for being; by the way she rests against my leg; by the way she smiles at my smallest smile; by the way he shows she hurt when I leave without taking her. (I think it makes her sick with worry when she is not along to care for me.) When I am wrong, she is delighted to forgive. When I am angry, she clowns to make me smile. When I am happy, she is joy unbounded. When I am a fool, she ignores it. When I succeed, she brags. Without her, I am only another woman. With her, I am all-powerful. she is loyalty itself. she has taught me the meaning of devotion. With h
er, I know a secret comfort and a private peace. she has brought me understanding where before I was ignorant. Her head on my knee can heal my human hurts. Her presence by my side is protection against my fears of dark and unknown things. sh has promised to wait for me... whenever... wherever - in case I need her. And I expect I will - as I always have. She is just my heart, Elf."

my condolenses


----------



## irishlops

"If there is a heaven, it's certain our animals are to be there. Their lives become so interwoven with our own, it would take more than an archangel to detangle them."


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thank you to everyone who has come by or PM'd me to share their condolences about Elf's passing. I haven't had a pet so close to me die in such a long time. Always they were the pets of my parents or inlaws and I didn't actually experience the part where they were put to sleep. The last time I actually had a pet die with me was Brindy, my Flemish Giant when I was 12. I held her in my arms when she passed. I was inconsolable for a long time and because of that, my dad refused to get me another rabbit. 

This time...I just don't know. I don't think I can be without a rabbit for very long. 

I'm going to take Elf's cage down. I can't pass by it without breaking down. I'll keep the tiles for the next rabbit, though. 

I know this is random, but it's how my thoughts are coming out. 

I'm going to take a few hours away from the computer today and go out with my best friend. 

Thank you again, everyone...I do know you care. It is a real comfort.


----------



## Flashy

Do whatever feels right in your heart. Trust yourself.

If you got a new friend, then they would absolutely be the luckiest bunny around.

Do whatever feels right for you.

I hope having a day out is helpful for you.

x


----------



## whaleyk98

Minda...I am SO sorry to hear this. This is so aweful!:cry2


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry for your loss of Elf. I am in tears reading all of the posts in the Infirmary and on the Bridge. I am almost glad I was bothersome for pics of Elf and her boy this past week...

So many prayers are coming your way for healing. Thanks for posting all of the beautiful pictures of Elf here on the Bridge. Elf was probably the inspiration for many people getting a Pal to cherish, I know I wanted one because of Elf.... I hope you are able to cherish all of these good memories during your healing. 

Please give Elf's boy extra hugs from all of us on RO. I am sure he is taking Elf's passing very hard. 

ray:


----------



## pamnock

I'm so very sorry Minda.

Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy

I know I post about Elf and her boy an awful lot. But Elf had a girl, too. She came with us to the vet's office and gave her kisses right up til the end...and after. She loved Elf and is hurting just as much.

Elf and her girl...


----------



## JadeIcing

Those pictures made me cry. Give your daughter a hug for me.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

There is a saying that i find so true and it says "it is better to have loved and loss then to have never loved at all" I love that saying. As much as it sucks to loose a beloved family memeber it makes us better people, and when the time is right you will find it in your heart to get another bun. No bun will ever take the place of Elf but sometimes it will help you heal. When Sooty was put to sleep i couldnt even say his name, every morning his cage reminded me of him, he had a special bowl that i put away until just recently , my thoughts were so scattered and jumbled feeling, i wrote posts that after reading later where just all over the place because my thoughts would just race around my head. I still think about him, and i love Charger but he is not Sooty, and i feel bad for Charger but he is loved. When putting Sooty to sleep the vet was consoling me and said that it was ok to cry (i knew that i was a blubbering mess) and that i was human and it meant that i had feelings for him, boy i would have paid a million dollars not to be human and not feel. Although it doesnt seem like it now it does get "easier", we will never forget those special animals that we have had but it does get a little easier. 

I hope that you are able to find that ok place soon. If i could hug you it would be a bear hug of a hug, i would squeeze you and cry with you. Send my thoughts to your kids too, i too know how it can be so hard on them to , to understand, at least as adults we have a better understanding about the loss of an animal but kids dont always. Help them celebrate Elf and what great memories they have of her. I got a frame with three pics of Sooty and put it up on the wall, maybe you and the kids can go to the store and pick out a special frame and each of you pic out a pic of Elf that you loved and hang it up to always remember her.

I am sorry i am rambling so much but i truly do feel your pain. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## LucysMommy

I don't even know you as I am new here, but I'm typing this through tears. My heart goes out to you and yours on your loss. YOur Elf is beautiful! I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sosorry Minda. I have been away and only finding out what is happening now. :cry1:


----------



## Pet_Bunny




----------



## DeniseJP

Loved the pictures of Elf and her girl... sending prayers and hugs your way.

You can tell from Elf's expression in her pictures that she knows she was loved.

:hug:

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:bigtears:

I just can't believe it...


----------



## pinksalamander

I'm so sorry I missed this until now...

lots of hugs your way.


----------



## jcl_24

Minda,
I'm so sorry that Elf has passed :cry2. 

She won't ever forget her very happyhome with you and all the love you and your family members gave her.

Binky at the Bridge sweet Elf rabbit :rainbow::rose:

Jo xx


----------



## RexyRex

:cry2 

There's nothing I can say except how very sorry I am that your whole family lost Elf. She was such a beautiful girl.

:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Minda, looking through those pictures makes me so sad yet so happy at the same time. Elf was such a beautiful, gentle, fun-loving rabbit.I remember back wheneveryone on the forum loved Palominos, especially our own special forum Pals; Elf, Bub and Tank.Elf made me love Palomino bunnies, and I still want one, some day.


----------



## Carolyn

Hello Minda,

I just received word this morning via emails about my friend, Elf. I'm sure I can't add much to the sentiments that have already been expressed, but I had to come in to tell you how deeply sorry I am for this huge loss. 

The devastation you and your children are feeling is felt throughout the world in this forum. When bad news would come in about other rabbits, I would sometimes go find an Elf post and flip through the pictures and read the wonderful stories you shared with us. She was always there overflowing with happiness and contentment. She had a way of picking up a broken heart and filling in the holes through her beauty and the incredible life you blessed her with. She was truly meant for you and your family. You were a perfect fit. The love was so apparent from the pictures you shared of how happy, loved, cherished, and SPOILED she was! The lessons she taught you and yours and all of us were of unconditional love, patience, and to take joy in the smallest things. I'm glad the kids had some years with her and got to know her as they grew up. A bond that they, you, and many of us were deeply moved by and will not soon forget. 

She is a special soul and will continue to touch our lives and hearts for many years to come. Thank you for making a difference in the world and giving such a wonderful life to Elf and setting an example of how incredible rabbits are. She will continue to follow you and the family and will be there when you search your heart. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this terribly sad time. 

With deepest sympathy,
Carolyn


----------



## tonyshuman

I am in shock. It doesn't make sense to me that Elf could be gone. I don't know what to say but that I'm sorry, to you and your family. Such a special rabbit in so many ways. She will be dearly missed.

Binky free, Elf.


----------



## Haley

Minda, Im just seeing this. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I know how special Elf was to you and your family.

When I first joined here, there were many bunnies who caught my eye and I remember sitting for hours looking at the blogs for all the spoiled bunnies. I remember specifically loving Elf and how regal she was. I always loved when you would update with pictures of her. 

I had no clue she was ill, but I am sure you did everything possible for her. She was so loved every day and so lucky to be with you and your family.

Sending lots of love and prayers your way. Rest in peace sweet girl.

Haley


----------



## Elf Mommy

Elf really did her best to hide her illness. Just the day before she was hopping about, bossing Kirby around. The only thing she did that was unusual was lay down in the middle of the hardwood floor....I took the fluffy bunny butt photos. But she hopped right into her cage just fine that evening. The doctor was shocked at how far it had progressed. He said he couldn't even compress her lungs, the cancer had spread that far. She didn't have any noticeable signs. 

Today in school, my media specialist gave me a book of animals, and a stack of sticky notes with Peter Rabbit's mom on them. With a note telling me how sorry she was that Elf was gone. I burst out into tears almost immediately. Today was harder than yesterday... I guess I have to expect some good days and some bad days...


----------



## Flashy

It will be a rollercoaster, up and down, and it will catch you unawares, but just allow yourself to feel it. Don't put pressure on yourself to feel better or anything. It's ok to grieve.

Elf did what bunnies do, and it's so hard and unfair because we all know we would do anything if they could tell us what was wrong or showed us sooner. It's very sad that she hid it so well, but equally she was lucky that she was loved right through her illness, right to the end.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oh Minda i feel for you, and i feel your pain when i read your posts. I had , and still do , good days and bad days, i have half good days where i think oh wow i am doing good, and then ten minutes later i would loose it,lol. Hang in there. It is great that they can hide thier illnesses for when they are in the wild but i think someone needs to tell our buns that they need to let us know these things!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Binky free Elf! So sorry for your loss Minda.


----------



## Boz

Oh my word, I'm so sorry. I can't believe what I just read. 
She is such a beautiful bunny. I always enjoyed seeing your beautiful pictures of her. She will be greatly missed by many. 
Now I'm tearing up. :cry2

Binky Free Elf ink iris:

If you ever need to talk Minda, my PM box is always open. :hug:


----------



## kherrmann3

I was out of town and I didn't see this until yesterday.  I am so sorry that she passed, Minda.  As much as I love bunnies, I don't like how they can blindside you with an illness.

Binky free, little golden girlie. :rainbow: ink iris:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Hug them every single day... Hugs to you Elf Mommy (Minda). My deepest sympathy.
----------------------------------
Life is fragile.

We lost one in our home last week. I understand the chunk of your heart that is now missing.


Copied from Flashy's post: 

"Do whatever feels right in your heart. Trust yourself.

If you got a new friend, then they would absolutely be the luckiest bunny around.

Do whatever feels right for you.

I hope having a day out is helpful for you.

x " - Flashy

:hearts:

Hugs of condolences ~ and cherish each happy/binky memory. Your good nature and capacity for love will go on. Cherish each day.:hug:


----------



## gingers_giants

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## momof2buns

Oh NO!!! Minda I'm at loss for words right now, I can't believe this has happened. Sorry for the late reply, I'm just now catching up on reading. ((hugs)) to you and the kids. Rest in peace sweet Elf.


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Today was harder than yesterday... I guess I have to expect some good days and some bad days...


Expect a LOT more bad days before the good days....but you'll make it through. I know you're a strong person.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh,Minda, I'm so sorry. I'm just seeing this and I can't believe it. 

Elf was a truly special girl and will be missed by so many of us. 

Binky free, Elf

Laura


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thank you, everyone for your kind words. I stayed away from this thread for the week, because I had a hard time reading it and getting through school with the kids. This week was teacher appreciation week. One of my students wrote me this wonderful note about how much he appreciates me and decorated the whole thing with photos of rabbits. Kids just know how to make you cry sometimes.....

I had a really good day yesterday with my mom, sister and all the kids. We talked about Elf, we talked about Poe. It is good to have something to look forward to.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Do you know when the big day is?


----------



## Elf Mommy

Well, the money is not yet in my bank account and Cathy will have to have the time to take him in to the Vet and then get the ticket...maybe end of this week? Beginning of next week?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Is it a matter of a Paypal hold? I hate how long they hold funds. Mine was a direct x-fer, not an e-check, so there should not have had a hold.


----------



## Elf Mommy

They said it would take 3-4 business days to put the money from paypal into my account...then I can write a check for Cathy


----------



## Numbat

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Thank you, everyone for your kind words. I stayed away from this thread for the week, because I had a hard time reading it and getting through school with the kids. This week was teacher appreciation week. One of my students wrote me this wonderful note about how much he appreciates me and decorated the whole thing with photos of rabbits. Kids just know how to make you cry sometimes.....


Aww that is so sweet


----------



## Elf Mommy

Sometimes...you just have a full heart again...and you need to cry.

I took a break from RO. I'm back. As I've been posting lately, there's been lots of posts that I've responded to that just called for a photo. A lot of the photos that fit the posts have been photos of Elf. 

I'm missing my Elf.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We miss our bridge bunnies every day too.:rip:


----------



## myheart

Thanks for re-posting that pic. I remember when you first took that photo, and all I could say was, "Awe.... just too precious for words." The same thing came to my mind the moment I saw it again. One of the most precious moments youcould haveever captured and shared with us on RO.

Isn't it strange that no matter how full our lives are, there seems to be that one something here and again that reminds us of the ones we havelost. So sorry you hurt for Elf again.... :hug:


----------

